# Need Help with LGB Train controlled by Lionel 6-12868 wireless control



## roveer1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me give some background.I'm a home builder that is helping with a LGB train that has been installed in one of our high end houses.The train (engine) is a LBG 25196 (LGB Mogul Stm Loco D&S #376)This is wired to a Lionel 6-82116 AC to DC converter.The track is a single loop (suspended) in a child's bedroom. Actually a really neat set up.The wireless controller controls start/stop and speed. Now my problem.The customer wants to know why it doesn't make any sound. Specifically whistle and bell. The controller has whistle and bell buttons so that's got him asking.My question:Is there any way to get this train to make whistle and bell sounds from a remote control? The same remote control that makes the train start and stop. It doesn't matter if I have to get new equipment, I just have to solve the problem. The only solution I've come up with so far is to sacrifice a lionel engine connected to the AC side of the transformer with the motor disabled and that would respond to the whistle and bell buttons on the lionel wireless controller. Only problem with that (assuming it would work) is that the sounds would be stationary, not coming from the LGB engine.I've been reading over the past several days about DCC/sound cards and all sorts of things. Does this LGB engine even have sound? Can it be added? How would it be controlled?I'm not opposed to getting the engine modified to include sound if I can follow up with a controller to control it.I apprecite your help. Please understand in any responses your talking to a home builder, a technical one, but still, not a train guy by any stretch.Thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 25196 does not have sound as shipped by LGB, it must be added. There are many choices and most sound units have reed switch inputs for magnets on the track to activate a bell and whistle. 

No need to change the power source you have to just get engine sound and magnet triggers, however if running for hours the sound can 'get to some people'. 

And you usually get better sound if you spend more $$$$.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

he asked for sound controlled by the remote, so the triggering from the remote is the issue. 

I would change the remote to a different system. I'm sure you could cobble something together to use the existing remote, but then you may have an even bigger task with the electronics in the loco. 

Greg


----------

